# DYEing YOUR SHIRTS...



## YUCK WEAR (Jul 31, 2007)

Wasnt sure where to post this:

I was wondering if anyone knows the process used or products used to dye your shirts. Like what Affliction does with their colored tees. And no I am not talking about cheap tye dye'd shirts... I like that cloudy/suttle/washed look... ya know what I mean???

Crow Helmet Grn [A275] - $38.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They use some type of wash process. It's probably different for each shirt style.

That one you linked to said it's a tea stained wash. Usually, companies outsource the specialty washes to a wet washing facility or a dye house (or have them done at the factory that makes their t-shirts)

Since affiliction's shirts are probably made by the 1000's, they can have it done at the factory when the garments are custom made to their specs.


----------



## Rowan Tree (Aug 8, 2007)

That effect is usually done (if done at home, not big business) using the Low Water Immersion technique.
Tie dye doesn't have to look cheap ~ proper chemicals, a fiber reactive dye etc. can yield a professional product 
A box of Rit? Not so much! LOL


----------



## inkdagger (May 4, 2008)

Ive been wondering the same thing as yuck wear. I have been trying to find info on how I can do this from home with out doing any outsourcing (in turn keeping costs down). Is there any techniques that anyone knows to try and duplicate these vintage style washes at home?


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

I just dyed my first 60 last week for one of my lines. I'm not very cpu savvy so if someone can tell me how to put a picture up on the post. I'll explain how it's done


----------



## Majikterror (May 10, 2008)

gilberto said:


> I just dyed my first 60 last week for one of my lines. I'm not very cpu savvy so if someone can tell me how to put a picture up on the post. I'll explain how it's done



Do you need to know how to get the pictures on the computer or the net? I need to do something quick my line is coming out in Fall and I better have some good stuff or I am going to fall flat.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know if you can do the process at home and get the same results...and expect it to last. I know how and where Affliction does their's in LA, and their shirts are given special washes and/or treatments at wash and dye houses (like Rodney said). The result is really beautiful. Affliction (and other apparel companies- Ed Hardy, True Religion, Monarchy, etc. etc. etc.) get special pricing because, of course, they have bulk orders of shirts in the thousands. Most wash and dye houses won't take small orders, or the price they quote for small orders (if you are lucky enough to get them to give you a quote at all) is very high.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gilberto said:


> I just dyed my first 60 last week for one of my lines. I'm not very cpu savvy so if someone can tell me how to put a picture up on the post. I'll explain how it's done


Here's the instructions for that: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

gilberto said:


> I just dyed my first 60 last week for one of my lines. I'm not very cpu savvy so if someone can tell me how to put a picture up on the post. I'll explain how it's done


Did you ever get to post that picture please Gilbert?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a place that you can get your supplies and here is a link to one of the Low Water Immersion techniques directions. 

Crystal Wash Technique (a form of "low immersion" dyeing)

Here is a video of someone's demonstration of Low Water Immersion dyeing.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5veovr3_Zw[/media]


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> Here is a place that you can get your supplies and here is a link to one of the Low Water Immersion techniques directions.
> 
> Crystal Wash Technique (a form of "low immersion" dyeing)
> 
> ...


Great find BML, shame the t-shirts always have to be white to do it. For me though, the only washing machine I have is the wife's and somehow I can't see her letting me use it in the dyeing process.
I will view the video when time allows.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Tony,
The shirts don't have to be just white shirts to do the Low Water Immersion Dyeing. Here is another video that the same lady did with some other color fabrics and did what she calls overdyeing. She has like 4 videos out on youtube and they are pretty interesting. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW7Xt6ujDiw&feature=BFa&list=ULsEK1J-C7uQQ[/media]

You could also go down to your local laundrymat to wash your shirts if your wife won't let you use her washer.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Marylin,
very interesting video's.
Shame the lady concerned stopped after 4 and seems to have disappeared.

Didn't think about a laundromat, never having dyed anything I wouldn't want to ruin the wife's washing machine 

I will have to look around at what dye companies there are her in the UK


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I know what you mean, they were pretty good videos. I have done some dyeing myself, but I have done most of the rinsing in stainless steel sink several times before I put in the washer. The dyes from Dharma Trading don't seem to stain the glass or plastic bowls or measuring cups. I think it is the type of dyes that need the soda ash to activate the setting feature in the material. It may also have something to do with the type of materials used. I don't know about places in the UK to find the dyes. I would try to do a Google search for the MX Procion _dyes. _I would think they should be found there too. 
I have found these places on a Google search. handprinted.co.uk , kemtex.co.uk , and this website lists several places to get the dyes.
Procion MX dye suppliers - UK, Australia and New Zealand
I hope all of this helps.


----------



## dmegret83 (Mar 14, 2012)

i designed for affliction when they first started there line in 2005 thetechnique your looking for is a form of low water immersion dyeing, alot of there newer prints are done with sublimation for the base of the garment and then screen printed over with the more detailed artwork


----------

